# Rupes Nano iBrid - Long Neck Model Last One



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to give you a heads up if your looking for the rare Rupes Nano iBrid long neck model.

We have one that has just come available due to a cancelled order and ready for shipping today.

Its available here: http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/rupes-bigfoot-nano-ibrid-long-neck


----------

